# L285 front rims



## Greasegrub (7 mo ago)

Hello. I would like to put some wider tires on the front of my L285 2WD. I am in a sandy area and need more flotation. I currently have 5.00-15 stock tires with a very narrow rim. Does anyone make a aftermarket rim/wheel that will fit and is wider? Or what other model Kabota wheels are wider and have the same hub/lug pattern? Is the Kabota 6 lug compatible with any other brand style like the Ford 6 lug? Any and all info appreciated.


----------

